# Western 3" knife W81 Refurbish



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Jul 31, 2016)

Got a few of these the other day...took to the sander and added some snakewood and Bloodwood then polished up....you can see some grind marks but they will be gone by tonight...W81 3" blade made the sheath to fit it...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tony (Jul 31, 2016)

That is a cool, cool knife Pappy! Gonna have to get one from you at some point! Tony

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Jul 31, 2016)

love to work with these, it gives you a lot of practice


----------



## tocws2002 (Jul 31, 2016)

That snakewood looks really nice, great looking knife. Out of curiosity, where did you get the blades? Did you make them?

Thanks, 

- jason


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Jul 31, 2016)

I got these from a fella named Ed Turner on Ebay, he has several different types of these and other blade blanks.


----------



## robert flynt (Jul 31, 2016)

Pappy, It is easier for me to get all the scratches out of the flats before you put the scales on.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 31, 2016)

Very nice pappy.

Side note. Does the snap closure scratch the handle? That's one thing that bugs me about those.


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Aug 1, 2016)

ok.....first I goofed up on putting the handles on first...so I am looking at hours of 600 - 1000 grit hand sanding those scratches out...LOL...second I thought about the snap causing scratches on the handles so I mounted the wrap where the rivet is, this way it will put a minimal scratch if any on the handle itself. But I am thinking of making a new sheath, like a folded one with the snap coming around the back....or maybe a leather tie instaed of using any metal snap at all?


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Aug 1, 2016)

I would go ahead and cut the handles off and start again, but dang that snakewood screams purty...


----------

